# Blumenkästen



## Winnie62 (2. Mai 2011)

Hiho

Nun habe ich mir ja nen kleinen rechteckigen Teich gekauft. WIe kann das mit der RAndbepflanzung klappen? Ich habe mir überlegt, Blumenkästen einzuhängen. Dabei gibts allerdings 2 Probleme: 1. sind Blumenkästen lebensmittelecht und 2. sind die Bügel zum einhängen meist aus irgendnem Metall, von dem ich dann auch nicht sicher wäre obs für die Fische so gesund ist.
Gibts dazu Tipps?

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blumenkästen*

Hallo Winnie,

ich denke, wenn sich giftige Stoffe aus den Blumenkästen lösen würden, würden sie das auch tun, wenn die Kästen nur mit Erde und Blumen vorm Fenster hängen. Die Metallbügel sollten wohl eher nicht das Problem sein. Im Zweifelsfalle rosten sie, dass soll aber, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, für das Wasser nicht unbedingt schädlich sein. Vielleicht meldet sich dazu noch einer unser "Chemiker".... Alternativ könntest Du die Kästen aber auch auf Steine setzen.

Bevor es Geschrei gibt: Du planst eine Sommerfrische für Guppys oder so, oder?


----------



## Winnie62 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blumenkästen*

Hoi Christine

danke erstmal.

Ich hätte ja gerne Shubunkins......aber damit muß ich leider noch warten.

Ja es wird ein Teich in erster Linie für Guppies, ich liebäugele dazu noch mit ein paar Schwertträgern oder Platys, habe aber mein Hauptaugenmerk auf den Guppies.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie

P.S. und die Guppies kommen im Winter rein bzw. wenn sie hübsch sind werde ich den einen oder anderen auch mal auf ner Börse verkaufen.


----------



## Winnie62 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blumenkästen*

Hiho

Hurraaaa, ich habe heute bei O*i so eine Pflanzenzusammenstellung im Unterwasserkörbchen gefunden. Da ich nun wirklich ÜBERHAUPT GAR KEINE Ahnung von Teich und Sumpfpflanzen habe, werde ich es mal mit 2-3 dieser Dinger versuchen.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie

der am Wochenende anfängt mit dem Spaten zu tanzen


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blumenkästen*



Winnie62 schrieb:


> 2 Probleme: 1. sind Blumenkästen lebensmittelecht und 2. sind die Bügel zum einhängen meist aus irgendnem Metall, von dem ich dann auch nicht sicher wäre obs für die Fische so gesund ist.


Hallo Winnie,
sind es wirklich 2 Probleme?

Zu Punkt 1:Lebensmittelecht... macht Sinn, wenn man Gemüsepflanzen darin züchten will...
Wäre ja blöd, wenn man die auftzieht und jegliche Schadstoffe sich lösen und in die Nutzpflanze gehen...
Warum sollte das dann für Teichbewohner falsch sein?
Lebensmittelecht könnte aber auch heissen, dass bestimmte Stoffe fehlen. Das führt dann dazu, daß diese Kisten in X Jahren brüchig werden, weil der Kunststoff nicht mer so strapazierfährig ist...also halten die Kästen mitunter nur 2-5 statt 5-20 Jahre.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege.

Zu Punkt 2:Klar, solche Bügel werden billiges Stahlblech/Walzblech gestanzt und gebogen o.Ä..sein... die werden dann irgendwann rosten.

Da könnte man entgegenwirken und den netten Schlosser von nebenan fragen, ob er aus Edelstahl oder Alu  die Bügel biegen könnte ggf. auch auf Deine Maße genau ... 
Das sollte nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blumenkästen*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Miniteich in einem Blumenkasten aus Plastik, den Pflanzen und __ Schnecken hat das nichts ausgemacht. Der Kasten hat nur den Winter nicht überstanden


----------



## Winnie62 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blumenkästen*

Hiho

danke erstmal. 

Ich bin ein bischen vorsichtig mit Plastik. Ich habe viele Jahre Kampffischhochzucht betrieben und war insofern darauf angewiesen zeitweise bis zu 100 Jungmänner zu separieren. Ich hatte das Glück auf die Erfahrungen anderer bauen zu können. Nicht lebensmittelechtes Plastik reagiert mit Wasser, d.h. es werden Stoffe ans Wasser abgegeben. Diese führten bei den Nachzuchten zu erheblichen Schädigungen, so das die gesamten Züchter ihre Tiere in lebensmittelechten Plastikbehältern großzogen. Deshalb auch meine Frage.

Aber wie gesagt, da ich völlig ahnungslos bin was die ganzen Teichpflanzen angeht, werde ich für den Anfang auf ein bereits zusammengestelltes Arrangement zurückgreifen, welches bereits in einem Pflanzkorb steckt.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Blumenkästen*

Hallo Winnie,
ich nochmal 

Ich habe hier im Haushalt Gefäße aus 0-30 Jahren Zeitraum... mitunter bricht das junge Zeug beim leichten 'Anhusten'...da lächelt der alte Eimer müde.

Kunststoffe haben sich in den letzten Jahren um einiges geändert...
Da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn einem etwas 'nachgeworfen' bekommt und es nur, umgangssprachlich, nur hält von "zwölfe bis es läut' "

Nachtrag:damit will ich die Änderungen nicht in Frage stellen... sie haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung...


----------

